# Bleeding day 3 after transer - any hope?? HELP!



## McHoody (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I am on my fourth IVF. I had my transfer on Thursday, I had a little light pink spotting on Saturday which I thought was a good sign but then on Sunday morning when I went to the loo there was a lot of blood and a clot. I havent had that much blood since but still a bit of light pink spotting. Me and DH are devastated as we think it hasnt worked - anyone else gone through this and got a BFP 

Help!!!  

xxxx


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Claire,

Ring your clinic and speak to them, they will be the best reassurance you can get and may recommend bed rest or at least give you a bit of guidance.  

Try to stay positive (easier said than done I know!).  I work on the theory that  I am pregnant until I test negative, I don't believe or look for symptoms and signs....but have never had the bleeding you describe and can only imagine how awful it's been for you and I really feel for you, but you need clinical support if it was a lot and not likely to be implantation spotting, you really should speak to your doctors or at least a nurse.

Take care of yourself and I hope everything is OK for you, sending you a virtual hug and loads of luck xxx


----------



## McHoody (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Lisaloo,

I have spoken to my nurse and she has just said not sure what the bleeding could be as too early for my period, she has said just to keep taking the meds and test on Sunday. I had another bit of a bleed last night - it is strange as it only happens when I am asleep which I am assuming is my most stress free relaxed state!!!! I have a week working from home this week so at least I dont have to do the rush hour!!!! Just waiting until Sunday to confirm that it hasnt worked but trying to stay positive!!! This one has affected me more than the others, I just stupidly  thought as it was our fourth go it would work!!! 

Thanks! 
C x


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh Claire don't feel too down, it's not over yet and at least the nurse didn't say that the bleeding means it didn't take so that has to be a good thing...The 2ww is a killer, this one wasn't too bad for me until 5am Monday morning when I woke myself up crying and didn't stop until Tues lunchtime! 

Truth is we don't know whats going on until the test tells us on or after the test date, I've done the early detection ones and always got a negative but then was surprised with a positive on my second attempt so don't despair yet.  It is so hard but try to find something to take you out of yourself for a while even if its just a silly film or meet up with someone who doesn't know anything about your treatment, just try to switch off or sunday will be a long way away....!

Take care of yourself and let me know how your test goes.
L.xxx


----------



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Claire

I'm in exactly the same situation as you  

I'm 7dp5dt today & started spotting yesterday with brown & pink blood. Consultant said that was a good sign (I also had nausea) but today from lunchtime I've been bleeding bright red. Not heavy enough for a period as it only shows when I wipe but there's enough there to scare me  

This is my 1st TX & we had icsi. It's is 24th oct

Hope it stops for you soon  

Kel
Xx


----------



## McHoody (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Lisaloo and Kel,

Thanks for your emails.

I had a small bleed again yesterday but nothing like Saturday night.......I am starting to feel a bit better and think that if it hasnt worked then there is not a lot I can do about it! I know my DH hates seeing me upset and down, I know it is hard on him too - we both had a cry in bed on Sunday night and I have never really seen him cry! We have 1 emby frozen so at least we have one more go - not sure if I can do it again if the 5th go doesnt work! 

Kel, your spotting sounds like implantation spotting/bleeding so I wouldnt worry about it too much - but I know it is a shock and you cant help worrying about any type of blood that you see! But as your clinic said some spotting is a good sign. 

Anyway positive thoughts and big hugs for all of us!      

C xx


----------

